# erste Schritte in Java Excel API



## bRainLaG (25. Januar 2011)

Sry für den Doppelpost hier is mein Problem 
Hallo ich versuche mich grade etwas an Java Excel API, und scheitere momentan an den einfachen Sachen 


```
public class AccSearch {

  public static void main( String[] args )
  {
    try {
    WritableWorkbook workbook = Workbook.createWorkbook(new File("/Users/bRainLaGl/Desktop/output.xls"));
    Sheet sheet = workbook.getSheet(0);

    Cell a1 = sheet.getCell(0,0);
    String stringa1 = a1.getContents();

    System.out.println(a1);
    System.out.println(stringa1);
  }
  catch (Exception e) {
            Logger.getLogger(AccSearch.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, e);
        }

  
  }

  }
```

Fehler:
25.01.2011 22:57:59 exceljav.AccSearch main
SCHWERWIEGEND: null
java.lang.IndexOutOfBoundsException: Index: 0, Size: 0
        at java.util.ArrayList.RangeCheck(ArrayList.java:547)
        at java.util.ArrayList.get(ArrayList.java:322)
        at jxl.write.biff.WritableWorkbookImpl.getSheet(WritableWorkbookImpl.java:408)
        at exceljav.AccSearch.main(AccSearch.java:30)

Wie genau muss ich die Excel Tabelle umstellen, das ich die Array Errors nicht bekomme?

Hat jemand vieleicht eine Ahnung was ich in meinem Code abändern müsste?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo,



> at jxl.write.biff.WritableWorkbookImpl.getSheet(WritableWorkbookImpl.java:408)


In deinem Excel Dokument gibts kein Sheet an Index 0...

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/java/267257-kleines-beispiel-zur-jexcel-api.html

Gruß Tom


----------

